# Life partner visa



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but I thought I'd start a new topic to help others who might be looking for similar info. 

My partner and I are heading towards the final stages of completing our documents for our Life Partner Permit application and I wanted to list all the documents we have as evidence to support our relationship - if anybody thinks we might be missing anything, please say so:

Official forms:
BI84
BI1738
BI806
BI811
Letter of support from me to say I support my partner's application

Co-habitation evidence:

Leases from the properties we have rented together
Letters on our names to the same address
A cohabitation agreement, signed by a commissioner of oaths

Other evidence

Bank statements from the both of us
Letters from my employers confirming employment and how much I earn?
Letters from friends and family confirming our relationship
Photos of us together over the last two years
All our email and Skype records for the time we spent apart
All our Tweets sent to each other in the two year period
Flight tickets both two and from SA to to London and the other way around?
Flight tickets of our visit to holiday destinations
Our Two Together Rail Card

If there is anything I might be missing, please let me know. 

Also, does anyone know the average waiting time when applying in London?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Quic comments:
- The tweets do not prove a relationship - no need for that.
- "The time we spent apart" - I hope this was not too long. Cohabitation is essential for this visa type.

London usually takes less than 6-8 weeks.


----------

